

Ask HN: Which (prestigious) companies hire remote devs? - kal00ma

I'm aware that Canonical is OK with hiring remote people FT.  Can the HN community suggest some other companies that hire people for full time remote work?
======
stevencorona
We have no problem hiring remote developers at Twitpic (in fact, the entire
team is remote)

[http://blog.twitpic.com/2010/10/hiring-software-system-
engin...](http://blog.twitpic.com/2010/10/hiring-software-system-engineers/)

------
achompas
Factual (www.factual.com) will consider "exceptional" remote software devs
(and one of them is on HN). Check May's "Who's Hiring?" thread for their job
post.

